Ask HN: What are your opinons of the Yii framework? - jamesmp98
======
nsx147
I've built a few apps with Yii2, the largest project handling about 500k
monthly visitors with database heavy operations. It's great, fast, and
relatively light-weight.

ActiveRecord is extremely useful in parameterizing queries, reusing them, and
configuring multiple databases. Setting up caching is pretty easy and
customizable. URL routing, easy. Debug toolbar is helpful. Testing with
codecept is a bit complex but it exists. REST API URL rules for controllers to
easily handle POST/GET/PUT, etc. Decent amount of helper methods - URL
generation, form validation / generation, etc. Console support for command
line / cron tasks works well.

The only thing I wish it had native support for was worker methods and easy
plugin to one of the popular messaging queues. And to that point there are
some solid community built plugins that fill in the gaps of most of the
framework's shortcomings.

To be fair - the only other framework I've used is CodeIgniter a while back,
but I've rarely found myself thinking "wow this framework is no good anymore I
need to find a better one"...like I did with CI

Ultimately - I like it because it is a GREAT MVP building tool from backend to
frontend. And with CRUD code generation you can build forms and tables so
fast. If I ever hit the point where Yii2 doesn't work at scale - it has served
its purpose.

------
andreicon
I used the first version and it was a delight. Installation is an easy task,
its Active Record ORM makes querying the db a breeze, it's very secure and
anything you do takes a fraction of the time it would take to develop with
core PHP.

------
saluki
If you're using PHP looking for a framework be sure to checkout Laravel.

Very Happy with it.

Laravel.com Great Docs

Laracasts.com Great tutorials.

forge.laravel.com makes server setup and deployment super easy.

Laravel Valet creates a rock solid super light local dev env. (mac only)

Great community.

~~~
dikiaap
> Laravel Valet creates a rock solid super light local dev env. (mac only)

There is also available on Linux and active on development.

[https://github.com/cpriego/valet-linux](https://github.com/cpriego/valet-
linux)

